# Is my puppy underweight?



## santanu18 (Apr 3, 2010)

My 80days old male golden retriever puppy weights about 5.5Kg.Is he underweight?

If yes then how can I he him to gain weight?

I am from India.So the foods available at US isn't available here.So please suggest some receipes.

Thanks.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It may depend on her bone structure. I am fostering two puppies, one is boxier than the other one with heavier bone structure, he weighs 20lbs at 10 weeks, the smaller one is 11 weeks old and weighs 12 lbs. She smaller boned and a more trim shape.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Let's see...
80 days = about 10 weeks
5.5 kg = about 12 lbs.

Maybe a little small, but it depends on build and bone structure. Has he been check by a veterinarian? After any health reasons have been ruled out, I would ask the vet to recommend a high quality puppy food available in your country. What is he eating now?


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Personally, I don't think so. Flora was I think about 9 or 10 pounds at 10 weeks, and she was fine, just very small. However, it does depend on the overall size of your dog. I mean, if you can feel every bone in his body I might worry about worms or something. Are his stools normal?


----------



## alijeanrn (May 7, 2010)

For comparison, our puppy was almost 14 lbs at 10 weeks. She put on weight slowly, but from what I've read that's a good thing. She is now average size for her age. I would ask your vet if you are concerned or the pup starts to lose weight. Good luck!


----------



## Honey (Jan 20, 2010)

yeah Honey was about the same size. Your pup will put on weight. Honey is now 45 pounds at 6 months and she'll prolly be 55-65 full grown.


----------

